# Sadie is (not) out of options yet... Updated



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob

There is a rescue called Third Tyme in Ohio that takes dogs like Sadie that have bitten.

They just might take her. Please contact them.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I did not find anything in Petfinder for a Third Tyme Rescue or any information. Also I am not sure something could be worked out to get the dog there in less than 24 hours.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob

There was a lady on here last year who's Golden Ret. had bitten and they took him.

Thirdtyme Rescue 
BMDINFrg ~~~ For info on the Welsh Corgi, please go to www.pwcca.org ... Email: [email protected] · Click here for a list of pets at this shelter ... 
http://www.petfinder.org/shelters/OH437.html - 7k - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

The Third Tyme Ohio information was sent but do to timing issues being pressed upon the dogs stay it may not be an option.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It just breaks my heart that she might be pts. Hopefully someone will be able to help her and find out why she is a biter.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

What about the DVGRR in Reinholds PA? 610-678-4981


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope someone there can rehab this poor golden.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

ROB

I googled rescues that take dogs that have bitten.
This is one rescue that came up. Worth a try.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/PA249.html


A THOUGHT

THE ONLY ANIMAL WITHOUT A CHANCE IS THE ANIMAL WHOSE CHANCE IS TAKEN AWAY. 

"Old dogs, like old shoes, are comfortable. They might be a bit out of shape and a little worn around the edges, but they fit well." - Bonnie Wilcox 'Old Dogs, Old Friends' 

WHO WE ARE

A Little Bit of Snuggles Dog Rescue is a NO-KILL, 501(c)3 non-profit, all volunteer organization that rescues homeless dogs. The dogs are kept in a home environment and receive all necessary veterinary care. Each dog gets to interact with people as well as other dogs throughout the day. The goal is to assure a loving and permanent home for each of our dogs. 

95% of our dogs come from shelters that are full to capacity and need our assistance, many of which are not no-kill. Under some circumstances, we do take owner surrenders, but only on a case by case basis.

ADOPTING A FRIEND

In order to adopt you must be 18 years or older and have identification with your current address. 

All of our dogs are current on vaccinations which include: 

- Distemper 

- Adenovirus 2 

- Parainfluenza

- Parvovirus 

- Coronavirus

- Leptospirosis

- Rabies 

In addition to being vaccinated, our dogs are spayed/neutered and are on Frontline (flea and tick prevention) and Heartguard (heartworm prevention). 

VISITING US!

Since we are based out of my home, please call to make an appointment if you are interested in adopting. Thank you! 

DONATIONS

Donations are always greatly appreciated, whether it is monetary, food, blankets, leashes or toys. Without your donations we would not be able to rescue these dogs. Thank you in advance for all of your support. 

VOLUNTEERING AND FOSTERING

Like all rescues, we are always in need of volunteers and foster homes. If you are willing to open your heart and/or home to a dog in need please contact Cindy at [email protected]. For information on volunteering for special events, please contact Carey Knapp at [email protected] 

NEWSLETTER

Our newsletter is published 4 times per year and is full of interesting information and success stories! If you would like to receive our newsletter or would like us to drop some off at your place of business, please send an e-mail with your name and address/place of business to [email protected] 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A* Little Bit of Snuggles Dog Rescue, Inc. 

PO Box 41 

North Versailles, PA 15137 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Contact person: Cindy Orsino 




Phone: 412-628-2877

Email: [email protected] 
Click here for a list of pets at this shelter *


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bob*

Bob
Thanks for mentioning DVGRR. I just emld. them with a plea for Sadie.

What about the DVGRR in Reinholds PA? 610-678-4981

http://www.dvgrr.org/dogs/adoptables.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

BUMPING FOR SADIE!!!!

Such a beautiful girl-praying someone can save her!!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I was just told that DVGRR and many other Golden Retriever Rescues have already turned her down do to her biting issues. This is why she is out of options, and now time....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Sorry*

So Sorry, Rob.
Just had to try.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

*the new owner will only keep her just until Sunday May 17th.*

Perhaps if the current owner knows that an out-of-area rescue will take her, she'd be willing to keep for a few extra days to allow for transport arrangements. Worth asking, anyway.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Rob - Just pm'd you with a suggestion.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve:

Do you have Rob's Email? I don't think he's online right now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hoping*

Hoping for a miracle for Sadie.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I know it's a long shot, but Best Friends out in Utah might be an option if Sadie stil has time.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

kyguy78 said:


> I know it's a long shot, but Best Friends out in Utah might be an option if Sadie stil has time.


 
That is exactly what I was going to suggest, they are the last chance for animals who are considered unadoptable. They had some of Vicks dogs and rehabilitated them for adoption.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I would like to post this on behalf of GRAPE Rescue President...



> I did find a foster home for Sadie but at the last minute, the new adopters want to take her to the vet for a full blood chemistry work up just to make certain there is not a medical issue so they are going to take her to a vet they trust and GRAPE will pay all costs --- this will happen on Monday but if they change their minds yet again , I do have someone willing to foster her if we can get a trainer--- so we live to see another day which is wonderful-- thanks for all your help and concern


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the update Rob. So glad to hear this girl is getting a second chance. I hope she gets some good training and is able to find a forever home.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aw great news!!


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

that is good news,


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So glad to hear of options available for this girl.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

OH Im so glad....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

OH thank goodness. Just made my night.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great news, for this pretty girl!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

This just made my whole week! I was pretty sad last night thinking about Sadie, hard to think what I can do up here in Canada to help. I am so happy she is getting a chance and really really hope her training will get through to her.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Rob, that's wonderful news that this girl is getting another chance. At GRRR's Spring Fling today, there was a gorgeous one-year-old pup for adoption, an owner surrender due to "severe dog aggression". She was off leash among over 100 goldens and nary a lip raised. GRRR generally doesn't take the previous owner's reasons for surrender at face value, as it is so often wrong or inaccurate, so maybe Sadie's "bites" weren't actually bites.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob:

I agree with another poster here -*this just MADE MY WHOLE WEEK.*

So happy that Sadie is getting a chance!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So glad she is getting another chance.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob

Any news on Sadie's Thyroid Test?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I probably will not hear any more from here on in unless the owner decides to give her up again and we will later need to have her trained and adopted out again.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Paws crossed for Sadie Girl


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I do believe in miracles, Sadie I will pray for you!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadie*

So glad that Sadie is getting another chance.


----------

